# A lovely cuddle



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely indeed


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

She looks so soft and cute.  Is she a grown up mini or standard Cockapoo?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thats lovely xxx big hugs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she's going to get in a crafty lick x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re her size*

I'm not sure. Her mum was a miniature poodle and her dad was the cocker. But she's one now so I hope she's full grown. 
But maybe someone can help


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> I'm not sure. Her mum was a miniature poodle and her dad was the cocker. But she's one now so I hope she's full grown.
> But maybe someone can help


Aaaaw - lovely photo. She looks about the size of our Teddy, who is the same -show cocker/mini poodle X. He weighs about 8.9 kg and is fully grown. She looks a wee sweetheart.


----------

